# A couple pics of my freshwater stonefish



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

Just picked up this new one today and thought i'd share. These fish are really interesting. 

Unsure on sex though.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Holy crap! That is awesome. Hows about some info about the fish


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

This is a pretty general info sheet.

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddball, Stonefish.htm


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Where did you get it from? It's certainly an interesting fish.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

:shock: WOW!


AND now i want one!!!!


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

Got it from markheim tropical pets here in buffalo NY. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That is one ugly fish. Haha. Definitely cool though, never seen one of these before.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

interesting looking fish but my question is if it is wild caught and is it something that should be left alone in the wilds?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's so cool! WOW!  
Talk about ODDBALL!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

All fish started as wild caught. Many salt water fish are still wild caught. I think there are more freshwater fish that are farm raised but it is still a lot of wild caught, in fact those are the ones that many people want because they have not been destroyed by over breeding. 

All wild caught fish are taken from huge areas and put into very small areas when they are put into a tank. All fish from fish farms come from large areas and put into small ones. 

It is up to you what it is that you feel you can offer a fish vs. what you can't and if that will be "enough" or if they should stay in the wild.


----------

